# homelink



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I understand homelink is not an option from the factory, is it possible to add it aftermarket? Will the MKVI home link visor work or is the visor shaped differently on the beetle due to roof and sunroof concessions?

Thanks!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I wondered about the Homelink, but with the Bluetooth, and the small garage door remotes, I'm not missing it!


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

I added HomeLink to my 2012 Beetle using this...

http://www.mitocorp.com/homelink-auto-dimming-mirrors.html


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Having the Bluetooth, I don't miss the Homelink. Got a smaller garage remote, and I'm good!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BEARJAM said:


> I added HomeLink to my 2012 Beetle using this...
> 
> http://www.mitocorp.com/homelink-auto-dimming-mirrors.html


BEARJAM as in the amazing blue new beetle convertible with all the fun bits we used to see at beetle meets a trillion years ago?!!! If so, awesome, how are you guys?

That and how difficult was the install?


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> BEARJAM as in the amazing blue new beetle convertible with all the fun bits we used to see at beetle meets a trillion years ago?!!! If so, awesome, how are you guys?
> 
> That and how difficult was the install?


You mean this old thing?











Actually it was Green (Mean Green to be exact...a custom color I came up with). All is well here. Got rid of that 'vert as well as my Cyber Green coupe. Now I just have this 2012 Beetle and a few BMW's. I really do like the 2012. Lots more room and much better looking.

I don't think the mirror wasn't very hard to install. My local stereo shop did it.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BEARJAM said:


> You mean this old thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeebus, long time! How's the new beetle and the fluff? I'll be giving this mirror a serious looksie if my order ever comes in .


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Jeebus, long time! How's the new beetle and the fluff? I'll be giving this mirror a serious looksie if my order ever comes in .


I really like the new one. Lots more room!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BEARJAM said:


> I really like the new one. Lots more room!


Is your install guy in SD or are you two still up in the OC/LA area?


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Is your install guy in SD or are you two still up in the OC/LA area?


Long Beach


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

BEARJAM said:


> I added HomeLink to my 2012 Beetle using this...
> 
> http://www.mitocorp.com/homelink-auto-dimming-mirrors.html


About to do the same but getting no love on this forum :thumbdown:

1) How do you get the stock mirror off without breaking anything? Does it just twist 90°/wriggle off like other VWs?

2) What are the colors of wires I should be looking for for +12V swiched, +12V constant, and Ground?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> About to do the same but getting no love on this forum :thumbdown:
> 
> 1) How do you get the stock mirror off without breaking anything? Does it just twist 90°/wriggle off like other VWs?
> 
> 2) What are the colors of wires I should be looking for for +12V swiched, +12V constant, and Ground?


I would like to know as well. I hate caring around the GD opener. Somewhere I saw a remote that was small like a button you could just stick on the mirror. It used a coin battery that last a long time


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> About to do the same but getting no love on this forum :thumbdown:
> 
> 1) How do you get the stock mirror off without breaking anything? Does it just twist 90°/wriggle off like other VWs?
> 
> 2) What are the colors of wires I should be looking for for +12V swiched, +12V constant, and Ground?


I wish I could be more help, but I had my stereo shop do the install for me. I am not sure what they did because I wasn't there.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Babie said:


> I would like to know as well. I hate caring around the GD opener. Somewhere I saw a remote that was small like a button you could just stick on the mirror. It used a coin battery that last a long time


Mirror:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5813752-How-to-remove-rear-view-mirror

For the wiring, the only one I know for sure is ground. You either screw the Gentex-provided eyelet terminal into bare chassis metal where you find it, or tap a solid brown wire.

Still trying to find switched and constant power... I may just use add-a-fuse circuits instead of T-taps into existing wiring.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any updates on homelink visors? I like the stock beetle mirror and don't want to change it for a Gendex mirror. I'm ideally wanting a visor... Anyone know if a Cc or other visor would work?


----------

